
I Lied. I Made the Whole Thing Up. Now I’m in Trouble - bentossell
https://medium.com/@IamShaneMorris/i-lied-i-made-the-whole-thing-up-now-im-in-huge-trouble-e59da5831105
======
jacquesm
I sort of, like, predicted this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19985191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19985191)

~~~
MoronInAHurry
Hey, me too! Nice work, team!

Now he's only lying about... the movie industry being interested (there's
nothing special about this story, I guarantee that nobody important cares),
the whole interaction with his "weed man", and... probably everything else
too. _Maybe_ he's staying at a friend's house because he's scared, but that's
about the only thing I'd believe at all.

------
bentossell
Crazy that he lied...but is that a lie to cover it up?

He received offers about turning it into a movie (apparently)...does the lie
make it a better movie?

~~~
jacquesm
The safe assumption would be that he's lying about that too.

